# International adoption help and info



## Sarachka

Hi guys
I'm on this board bc I'm ttc but I noticed this section. 

I'm very involved with charities that help orphans in eastern Europe and have become quite familiar with international adoption laws. I've spent time in ukraine in the orphanages just playing and loving on the children there. 

If anyone has any questions or needs some contacts, just drop me a line. I'm happy to help. Orphan advocacy is a big passion of mine and I hope to set up my own charity one day.


----------



## Titi

Do you help people in the states too? adoption is overwhelming to me!


----------



## fairy_gem

I've just posted a thread about international adoption I wonder if you knew any of the answers please. 

x


----------

